# Ceramic Dial



## 2guntex (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi, i am new to this forum and a complete novice to pocket watches but i have joined this forum with the hope that with your help i can change that,i am drawn to this subject by a pocket watch that was left to me by my grandfather it needs a lot of attension, i am at the stage of sending it away to get a estemate for repairs as i want to get it to the best i can,the dial as i few hairlines on EBAY there is a inside mechinism with an identical dial and same maker, my question is if i buy this, it is only a few pounds can it be swoped for the hair lined one, sorry i hope that makes sence


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome..

Assuming you know for sure that the 'new' dial is indeed identical then it should be a easy swap, if your having work done anyway then it makes sense ... However old watches are like old cars, you never know what you will find until you get inside them ....


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi and welcome to :rltb:

I personally wouldn't change the dial,because of a few small hairline cracks,i'd keep the dial your Grandfather looked at,unless its so bad its going to damage the movement by bits flaking off.I think its usually far better to keep a watch original as can be,and have the dial cleaned.

Dials can be changed easily,as long as they are the same size and shape etc..

Can you post a pick of the watch please.

All the best,

Sam.


----------



## 2guntex (Apr 28, 2011)

jasonm said:


> Welcome..
> 
> Assuming you know for sure that the 'new' dial is indeed identical then it should be a easy swap, if your having work done anyway then it makes sense ... However old watches are like old cars, you never know what you will find until you get inside them ....


 Thanks Jasonm,yes there is a fair bit of work to be done on it so there might be more that can be used,thanks for your help.


----------



## 2guntex (Apr 28, 2011)

sam. said:


> Hi and welcome to :rltb:
> 
> I personally wouldn't change the dial,because of a few small hairline cracks,i'd keep the dial your Grandfather looked at,unless its so bad its going to damage the movement by bits flaking off.I think its usually far better to keep a watch original as can be,and have the dial cleaned.
> 
> ...


----------



## 2guntex (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi Sam, thanks for your help,i did consider leaving the dial as it is but i thought with so much wanting doing to it it might weaken it more than it is already and as i plan to pass it on to my son when the time is right it might want a bit of help to go a few more years than it was ment to, i will try to post a picture thanks Sam.


----------



## 2guntex (Apr 28, 2011)

2guntex said:


> Hi Sam, thanks for your help,i did consider leaving the dial as it is but i thought with so much wanting doing to it it might weaken it more than it is already and as i plan to pass it on to my son when the time is right it might want a bit of help to go a few more years than it was ment to, i will try to post a picture thanks Sam.


 as yet i am strugling to post picture but there are hall marks and makers mark that i am trying to research there are lion,anchor, letter h,then numbers582393,makers mark W.E,under that is letter M under that a 9 under that a F, i get it to BIRMINGHAM 1907, on front of dial it says H.STONE LEEDS, Thanks.


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Welcome however im with sam if you are passing down the line there should be some original patina that makes that watch original to your family only. Yes repair to make it work but dont restore.


----------

